# There must be a better way [transport  CUN to Royal Haciendas]



## Helene4 (Jan 22, 2010)

Any thoughts about transportation between CUN airport and Royal Haciendas? Thomas More is getting out of hand with their prices, particularly if I have to wait for the bus to be filled up!


----------



## maja651 (Jan 22, 2010)

We use Cancun Valet. They are not cheap, but at least you don't have to wait for the van to fill up.  I think the cost is $125 RT for the van.  

Michelle


----------



## pjrose (Jan 23, 2010)

Another vote for Cancun Valet.  The price is per van, not per person.


----------



## pgrrider (Jan 23, 2010)

Helene4 said:


> Any thoughts about transportation between CUN airport and Royal Haciendas? Thomas More is getting out of hand with their prices, particularly if I have to wait for the bus to be filled up!




I have no idea what Thomas Moore charges...  Can you tell people what their current rate is..??  So we have a better idea....of what you think is a reasonable transportation fee...!!

Remember....that the distance from the airport to the Haciendas is almost 40 miles...  And......I am not positive but if you were to take a taxi, that the cab may not be allowed to pick up any passengers to take back to the airport...  Gasoline is now very expensive in Mexico.....close to $4.00/gal...!!

I know that I have taken a cab FROM the Haciendas to the airport for around $35.00 American...!!


----------



## sdbrier (Jan 23, 2010)

we' ve never had to wait for the van to fill up. we always book shared service van and generally carry on our luggage, so we are out the door before most others. The longest we've waited is 15 minutes and we usually are alone even though it is a shared van.  If know one else shows up in that 15 minutes they never hold us up, we go when times up.


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 23, 2010)

pgrrider said:


> I have no idea what Thomas Moore charges...  Can you tell people what their current rate is..??  So we have a better idea....of what you think is a reasonable transportation fee...!!



Shared service is provided in large passenger vans and their is very little waiting time for it to fill.
Thomas Moore advanced reservations one-way Airport to Royal Haciendas is $22.50 per person.
Return shuttle costs $21.50 per person. 
For the return You can get a Taxi for upto 4 passengers from the Haciendas to the airport for 429 pesos ($34.75) 
 Taking the shared shuttle for your return to the airport only makes sense if your travelling alone.
The Private shuttle services mentioned are a good deal if you have 4-8 passengers travelling together.


----------



## maja651 (Jan 23, 2010)

Just a comment on Thomas Moore's shared transportation to the Haciendas.  Last October, my brother took it because he arrived a day after us.  Not only did he have to wait an hour for a couple of people, but after they finally arrived, and they left the airport, the van actually TURNED back INTO the airport to pick up more people.  All in all, he waited OVER TWO HOURS before actually leaving the airport for the Haciendas.  NEVER AGAIN.

Michelle


----------



## Blue Skies (Jan 23, 2010)

We used www.cancunvalet.com a couple weeks ago and they were great.  Round-trip for up to 10 people from airport to Playa del Carmen is $125.

Another option is www.entertainment-plus.net We have never used, but our friends had a good experience in December.  If you have a smaller group, like 1-3 people, a round-trip car ride from airport to Playa is $105.


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 23, 2010)

maja651 said:


> All in all, he waited OVER TWO HOURS before actually leaving the airport for the Haciendas.  NEVER AGAIN.
> Michelle



I belive the vouchers state you may have to wait upto 15 mins. If I waited much longer than that I would start asking questions. We have never waited longer than 15 mins  and use Thomas moore all the time.
If you come in on the normal check-in day on Saturday their will not be a problem as you have lots of flights and guests arriving at the sametime.
 I think the situation your brother found himself was the rare exception and not the norm. Its unacceptable that any passengers waited that long and I would hope that they expressed their displeasure about the situation.


----------



## maja651 (Jan 23, 2010)

JEFF H said:


> I belive the vouchers state you may have to wait upto 15 mins. If I waited much longer than that I would start asking questions. We have never waited longer than 15 mins  and use Thomas moore all the time.
> If you come in on the normal check-in day on Saturday their will not be a problem as you have lots of flights and guests arriving at the sametime.
> I think the situation your brother found himself was the rare exception and not the norm. Its unacceptable that any passengers waited that long and I would hope that they expressed their displeasure about the situation.



Actually Jeff, He did complain to Thomas Moore.  Not only did they do nothing, but the TM guy did not believe him. He actually indirectly accused my brother of lying.  I personally will NEVER use Thomas Moore again after the way they treated him.  

Michelle


----------



## Helene4 (Jan 23, 2010)

Its just me and DH. So, Cancun Valet is out,( too expensive for just 2 people) and I've used Brant Boston with the entertainment card, and our flight was delayed, and we had no one to pick us up, so.....Tomas More it is!
Thanks All
Helene


----------



## JEFF H (Jan 25, 2010)

Helene4 said:


> Its just me and DH. So, Cancun Valet is out,( too expensive for just 2 people) and I've used Brant Boston with the entertainment card, and our flight was delayed, and we had no one to pick us up, so.....Tomas More it is!
> Thanks All
> Helene



http://www.royalresorts.com/app/forms/airport_transfers.aspx
I would recommend you use thomas Moore one-way to the Haciendas  only and then Take a Taxi back to the Airport when your ready to leave.
The Taxi back $35 costs less than the shuttle cost of $43 for two passengers.


----------



## calberry (Jan 26, 2010)

We are heading to the RH a week from Sat. (yes, we forgot the Superbowl was the 7th when we made all our plans), and have booked the Thomas More shared service.  We will let you know how it was when we get there.

Steve


----------



## calberry (Feb 1, 2010)

calberry said:


> We are heading to the RH a week from Sat. (yes, we forgot the Superbowl was the 7th when we made all our plans), and have booked the Thomas More shared service.  We will let you know how it was when we get there.
> 
> Steve



We just had to cancel, so I will not be able to provide feedback as mentioned above.

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115007

Steve


----------



## Carta (Feb 3, 2010)

Go to www.bestday.com/transfers/cancun


----------



## patty5ia (Feb 13, 2010)

My husband and I just returned from the Royal Haciendas.  We took a cab from the resort to the airport for 350 pesos.  It is a better deal than Thomas Moore.


----------



## calberry (Feb 13, 2010)

patty5ia said:


> My husband and I just returned from the Royal Haciendas.  We took a cab from the resort to the airport for 350 pesos.  It is a better deal than Thomas Moore.



How did you get to the resort?

Steve


----------



## ttt (Feb 13, 2010)

Helene4 said:


> Any thoughts about transportation between CUN airport and Royal Haciendas? Thomas More is getting out of hand with their prices, particularly if I have to wait for the bus to be filled up!


You might consider the ADO bus from Cancun airport to downtown Playa and then a cab to Royal Haciendas. The bus fare is 100 pesos, about $8.00 per person and a cab from downtown Playa should be 100 pesos for the cab ride. The ADO bus runs about every 45 minutes. Very comfortable...


----------



## patty5ia (Feb 13, 2010)

patty5ia said:


> My husband and I just returned from the Royal Haciendas.  We took a cab from the resort to the airport for 350 pesos.  It is a better deal than Thomas Moore.



We were at the Grand Mayan for the two weeks prior to being at Royal Haciendas.  We took the free shuttle from the airport.


----------



## Jameson18 (Feb 14, 2010)

*E Plus has a solution too.*

We're planning to be in the Ryl Hacienda for a week then in Cancun Tri Ryl for the second week. I have had some bad experience with T. Moore so asked Entertainment Plus for a solution.
They offered a $135.00 total cost for 1 to 3 people (there's only 2 of us). In effect, they would pick us up at the airport for transport to Hacienda, then a week later they would provide transport to the Tri Ryl area, then finally back to the airport.
$135 is a good sum but for a private van, not sure you can beat it and these guys are really good and friendly. The T. Moore cost is $100.00 in a shared shuttle.


----------



## calberry (Mar 7, 2010)

calberry said:


> We just had to cancel, so I will not be able to provide feedback as mentioned above.
> 
> http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=115007
> 
> Steve



So just got home from a GREAT week at the Royal Haciendas.  We used Thomas More (round trip), and it could NOT have been better.  From the time we landed in Cancun, it took almost an hour to get through customs, bag pickup/check, and finally run the gauntlet to the drivers waiting outside.  We found the TM rep who took us to a waiting van with 3 couples already on-board and we left immediately/directly to the resort.

On the way back we met at the resort steps at our appointed time, were loaded on a van with only one other couple, and off we went.

We walked into Playa along the beach one day for lunch (actually twice) and took a cab back.  Our driver spoke very good english (lived in Dallas for a while) and was a very nice/personable young guy.  We told him we were bummed because it was our last full day and he asked if we already had transportation to the airport.  We said we had TM round-trip, and he asked how much we paid.  When we said $88 (per couple) round trip he paused/pondered and said "that sounds about right".

Steve


----------



## maja651 (Mar 7, 2010)

calberry said:


> So just got home from a GREAT week at the Royal Haciendas.  We used Thomas More (round trip), and it could NOT have been better.  From the time we landed in Cancun, it took almost an hour to get through customs, bag pickup/check, and finally run the gauntlet to the drivers waiting outside.  We found the TM rep who took us to a waiting van with 3 couples already on-board and we left immediately/directly to the resort.
> 
> On the way back we met at the resort steps at our appointed time, were loaded on a van with only one other couple, and off we went.
> 
> ...



Steve - I am glad you had a good experience with Thomas Moore, but I believe you were the lucky ones.  Did you happen to ask the couples already waiting in the van when you arrived, how long they had been waiting?  Most people end up having to wait for those vans to fill up, so I guess you got there at the right time.  Lucky you!

Michelle


----------



## pjrose (Mar 7, 2010)

We've never had to wait long for Th More to fill up - maybe 5 minutes at most.  Last year we used a different service instead, but not because of problems with Th More.  Actually I don't remember why we decided to use a different service - maybe b/c of all the TUG posts really liking them (Cancun Valet)?  Anyway, we have never had a problem with Th More or any other service.


----------



## maja651 (Mar 8, 2010)

pjrose said:


> We've never had to wait long for Th More to fill up - maybe 5 minutes at most.  Last year we used a different service instead, but not because of problems with Th More.  Actually I don't remember why we decided to use a different service - maybe b/c of all the TUG posts really liking them (Cancun Valet)?  Anyway, we have never had a problem with Th More or any other service.



Glad you are happy with TM.  I have had one very bad experience with them, and my brother had a bad experience with them last year when he was picked up to go to the Haciendas.  (He waited over an hour at the airport in the van for a couple to arrive, then they finally left the airport, the driver got a call and they went BACK TO THE AIRPORT to pick up another couple.  All in all, he waited over 2 hours.)  My experience was years ago (I refuse to use them after it) when they used to use the large busses to pick everyone up.  We ended up waiting over an hour for the bus to fill, then were the last dropped off (Sands).  It took almost 2 hours to get to the Sands from the time we actually left the airport doors.  That was the LAST time we have used them.  

Many people seem to like TM, but for me, I find their service sub-par.  I do not even use them for the tours, just find them rude. (And they have lied to us in the past about return times, etc.)  

I LOVE the Royals, but wish they would get  a new Travel Agency.  

Michelle


----------



## calberry (Mar 8, 2010)

maja651 said:


> Steve - I am glad you had a good experience with Thomas Moore, but I believe you were the lucky ones.  Did you happen to ask the couples already waiting in the van when you arrived, how long they had been waiting?  Most people end up having to wait for those vans to fill up, so I guess you got there at the right time.  Lucky you!
> 
> Michelle



Two flights landed very close together and we were all massed together going through customs.  Two couples were from one of the flights and us and another couple were from the other, so they had just got on before us.  TM had what looked liked (at least) 6 vans parked and loading all at the same time.

Steve


----------

